# Rod question



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

You guys have talked me into buying a more appropriate rod for saltwater...I appreciate that!

My question is about the number of pieces in rods. What are the opinions about rods with 3 or 4 pieces vs those with fewer pieces? Does it even matter?

It seems like a 4 piece rod would be good for travel or walking to a spot since it would pack smaller.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Yea, you pretty much hit the nail on the head. The biggest difference is travel convenience. I have some 2-piece rods, some 4-piece and one 6-piece. The 2-piece rods are a bit more stiff, and are quick to set-up, but are also hard to travel with. The more pieces, the more chances to break a piece, but also way more convenient to travel with. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

mrl0004 said:


> Yea, you pretty much hit the nail on the head. The biggest difference is travel convenience. I have some 2-piece rods, some 4-piece and one 6-piece. The 2-piece rods are a bit more stiff, and are quick to set-up, but are also hard to travel with. The more pieces, the more chances to break a piece, but also way more convenient to travel with. Hope that makes sense...


Makes perfect sense. I've just heard one or two people say they don't like rods with more pieces because it causes the action to be different. Personally, I like the idea of a rod that breaks down small.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Many years ago I got into the one piece rod thing. This was when the metal ferules were king.....difficult to travel with. Even to local waters. These new 4 piece rods are great. I will never again buy a 9' rod that is less than 4 piece. I do have a couple of 6' 2 piece rods and they are fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My Ross I just got is a 4 piece on my set up....I just put it together and got it set fer tomorrow night bull action!!!


----------

